# Medical Insurance?



## toebeenz (Oct 17, 2009)

HI,

I raised this question a year ago when I was researching moving to Cyprus. I have now been here 6 weeks and, with my wife, are in the process of applying for 'permission to reside' at the appropriate Larnaca office. We have acquired our S1 forms from the UK and have been given a list of info that we have to provide one item of which is proof of Medical Insurance.

From last year's thread it was suggested that medical insurance was NOT compulsory. Have the rules changed? What is my position? At 75 years old the premiums for medical insurance are likely to be horrific and will add a considerable burden to my finances which I would prefer to avoid. What advice can anyone provide to help with this issue. As an 'EU Senior' on a UK pension I was under the impression we had a degree of cover?

Thank you...

toebeenz


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

toebeenz said:


> HI,
> 
> I raised this question a year ago when I was researching moving to Cyprus. I have now been here 6 weeks and, with my wife, are in the process of applying for 'permission to reside' at the appropriate Larnaca office. We have acquired our S1 forms from the UK and have been given a list of info that we have to provide one item of which is proof of Medical Insurance.
> 
> ...


As an Eu citizen on a UK retirement pension you DO NOT need private medical insurance.
You are entitled to use the government hospitals.
Why they are asking for proof of medical insurance I have no idea but you need to stand firm and if they insist just threaten them with the EU. They will soon back down. 
You are entitled to full medical care at the hospitals and should not have to pay anything above the 2 euros which you pay for each visit. You should also receive medication on free prescriptions at the hospital pharmacy.


----------



## toebeenz (Oct 17, 2009)

*Medical Insurance.*



Veronica said:


> As an Eu citizen on a UK retirement pension you DO NOT need private medical insurance.
> You are entitled to use the government hospitals.
> Why they are asking for proof of medical insurance I have no idea but you need to stand firm and if they insist just threaten them with the EU. They will soon back down.
> You are entitled to full medical care at the hospitals and should not have to pay anything above the 2 euros which you pay for each visit. You should also receive medication on free prescriptions at the hospital pharmacy.


Thanks! Do you think they are trying it on just to direct people away from the national system? Has anyone else had this experience? I would be interested to hear their story?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I think half the time they don't know what they are doing
Some of them don't seem to have realised we are now in the Eu


----------



## wllmford7 (Apr 20, 2011)

Thanks for sharing this thread with us.


----------



## toebeenz (Oct 17, 2009)

*Medicl Insurance*



Veronica said:


> I think half the time they don't know what they are doing
> Some of them don't seem to have realised we are now in the Eu


I'll see what happens and report back but am surprised that others haven't run into the same problem.


----------



## toebeenz (Oct 17, 2009)

*Medical Insurance.*



Veronica said:


> As an Eu citizen on a UK retirement pension you DO NOT need private medical insurance.
> You are entitled to use the government hospitals.
> Why they are asking for proof of medical insurance I have no idea but you need to stand firm and if they insist just threaten them with the EU. They will soon back down.
> You are entitled to full medical care at the hospitals and should not have to pay anything above the 2 euros which you pay for each visit. You should also receive medication on free prescriptions at the hospital pharmacy.


My wife is not a pensioner.....does this make a difference in her case?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

toebeenz said:


> My wife is not a pensioner.....does this make a difference in her case?


No. She will qualify as your dependant.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Veronica said:


> No. She will qualify as your dependant.


You need to go to the hospital as soon as you have your residents card. You register at the hospital and you will get a pink card which you need to have with you whenever you go to the hospital. Your wifes name will also be on the card as your dependant.


----------



## cyprus_dreams (Jan 13, 2011)

Hi, as regard to this topic, myself and my husband are doing lots of research and due to come out to live in Cyprus in Feb next year. We are getting a bit confused also about medical insurance.

Can anyone help? We will be 40 and 52 and my husband will recieve a work pension. 

Is it compulsary to have medical insurance or advisory?

Also the S1 form? Can anyone explain that simply, I just keep going round in circles and getting confused to what it actually does?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

cyprus_dreams said:


> Hi, as regard to this topic, myself and my husband are doing lots of research and due to come out to live in Cyprus in Feb next year. We are getting a bit confused also about medical insurance.
> 
> Can anyone help? We will be 40 and 52 and my husband will recieve a work pension.
> 
> ...



The Form E106/S1 is a certificate of entitlement to health care in another EEA country for a limited duration. The form and the health cover are provided courtesy of the social security authorities in your home country. 

The form means that you will not need to pay Cyprus social security health service contributions for the duration of the E106/S1, or until you enter employment, whichever is sooner. 

This form replaces the old E106.

Whether it is compusory to have health insurance or not, it is certainly advisable unless you are going to be working and paying social insurance.
Once you reach UK retirement age and are in receipt of a government pension you will no longer need private insurance.

Veronica


----------



## cyprus_dreams (Jan 13, 2011)

Thats very helpful, thanks again


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2011)

You need to really find out if there is a change in the EU directive. 
We live in Germany and there has been a change here so to get a permission to stay here you need to show proof of Medical Insurance and I doubt that Germany dare to add some rules by themselfes


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Vegaanders said:


> You need to really find out if there is a change in the EU directive.
> We live in Germany and there has been a change here so to get a permission to stay here you need to show proof of Medical Insurance and I doubt that Germany dare to add some rules by themselfes


Hmm!!!! Maybe the rules here have changed as well.
I will have to look into it.


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2011)

The change here comes from that the law now states that everyone that live in Germany must have Medical Insurance. Either public or private. Familymembers without income can have a family insurance which means you are connected to your spouse insurance. If you are unemployed and looking for work the Unemployment Agency pay the fee


----------

